# Providence RI young male GSD "Bashful"



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Bashful
* Animal: Dog
* Breed: German Shepherd Dog
* Sex: Male
* Age: Young
* Size: Large
* ID: 240

Volunteer Services for Animals Providence Chapter
Providence, RI

video at petfinder-
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10889871

Phone:
401-941-6830

This boy came in a stray on the 9th. He is not fixed. He was very skinny, eating better now. 

This is a municipal shelter- so I am not sure how long he can stay.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

The ACO is at 401-243-6039.

Permission to cross post.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I will always offer to pull and if possible start his first leg..........
PM me or email me if I am needed - I can't financially afford another right now............but I can help transport/pull/ Ettc etc


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

GEEEEEEEEZZ ..... I just spent the past 16 hours and 800 miles on the road going to and from Bristol R.I. to pick up the Belgian that was listed in the NON-URGENT section the other day. I could have swung over to Providence while I was up there.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be at the Cape this weekend. I can always swing down to RI on Sunday and bring him back through CT, up toward Hartford, if needed.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone take this young boy?

I can help get him, but can't keep him!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping this sweetheart up to the top and hoping for him.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## REBASMOM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi There, 

I went to visit Bashful today to see if I could find out some more info on him. On the website it shows him as special needs, so I was curious as to what they are. I talked alittle with a guy that works there. He told me that they think he was possibly a junk yard dog and they found him on the streets. He is MUCH MUCH thinner in person. You can see his spine sticking out of his back, the poor thing. The guy also told me that he def. needs medical attention but that the shelter doesn't pay for an "in depth" check-up there. I noticed his stool outside and it didn't look like it was solid at all. He barks and lunges at the gate when people walk by, not all people but a decent amount the guy also told me. He gave me the heads up that he may growl and bark at me, so I was prepared when I went to see him. Me and my big box of milkbones







went back there and so far so good no barking, he was looking at me very curiously. I gave him some cookies and he took them alittle aggressively at first but when I told him easy he seemed to get better with it. A nice woman was there who takes the pictures for their website and said that he must like me b/c he isn't barking, I told her it's b/c I'm bribing him, and she thinks he might of been neglected or abused. His back legs look as though he was in a crate to long??? If you watch his video you can kinda see it, well what I think it could be. He is a cutie but he def. can not be with kids. A little girl walked by with her dad and he stared barking at her. I feel bad b/c there is a dog 3 pens down that looks and sounds like he has kennel cough and the little girl pit mix that is across from Bashful looks like she has it too. Her nose would not stop running, the poor thing had a pool of it collecting on the kennel floor. Bashful's nose had some snoots it it too and they were the bright green color. I just hope he can be saved in time. I got a couple of tail wags out of him but I'm not sure if it was me or the milkbone box, which I gave him half of.









I hope this helps and please be kind to me I am only trying to help bashful with the info I saw and received today.

Thanks,
dawn


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Dawn, thanks for the update and for checking in on him.









Mods, can we move him to _urgent _please?!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

_This is the same shelter the skinny WGSD (that was blind) was in. 
_

I am concerned for Bashful!














He's marked *URGENT *now on petfinder.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

anything on this guy?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

His hips are low when walking like they hurt him and you know he may just feel he has to bark to protect himself as he knows he can't run away. Watching the video on him makes you feel sorry for this guy, looks like he needs love.


----------

